# Sunfish with Cichlids



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm just wondering about people's opinion on this, or if anyone has some stories about this combo. I currently have a baby pumpkinseed (1" long) in with a convict and jewel and a few others, and believe it or not he is pretty dominant at times. He can definitely out swim them, and has no problems defending himself, despite his tiny size. I've had a few people yell at me on other forums about putting him in there, however I assure you I didn't just throw him in there, I did extensive research. (Believe me when I say extensive.) So, what do you think?


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd say you need to find better sources for your research. When the Sunfish grows, he will be far more aggressive than the Cichlids, for starters. Second, this is a species from temperate zones, the Cichlids come from tropical zones. Keeping him at tropical temperatures will make him even more aggressive.

With different Cichlids you might get away with it, but the two you list do not get big enough to deal with a full grown Pumpkinseed, or even a half grown. You've got about a year, tops.


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

Well I guess I should've elaborated more, I agree that makes me seem a bit uneducated what I said, but like I posted in another thread, he is NOT in there permanently. I'm just growing him out in there. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## juhason (Nov 10, 2013)

I guess I should just stop talking about my pumpkinseed cause everyone just yells at me. I know all about sunfish, and about almost every kind here from the north. I just only had access to a pumpkinseed. Otherwise I would've gone with someone more docile like an orangespotted, and he would've also been in a seperate tank. But I digress...


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

lol hon... put it with koi o goldfish, i had them in my pond all summer/ Ur cichlids prefer hard warm water, them they like soft cold water. They would fihgt its more a parammeter concern


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

interesting , LOL !!


----------

